# Girl's name - Elodie. Too unusual?



## girlinyork

I've been stuck on the name Elodie (el-uh-dee) for my little girl since about 20 weeks. OH thinks it's okay but is still keeping an open mind in case something else pops up. My mum just said, "Ergh, sounds like Melody." I'm a bit worried about it being too odd for peoples' tastes so I'm keeping it to myself but I'd love to hear your opinions :thumbup: The middle names were picked out before conception - "Elizabeth Rose" after grandmothers.


----------



## kneeswrites

I think it's beautiful!!! Don't let anyone convince you that unusual = bad :) Also who cares about other people's tastes? Its yours and your husband's that matter, everyone else will get used to her name and grow to like it once she's born.


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you :) I think it's beautiful too. It's a french name traditionally but I think cultural crossovers in names is nice (as do you with your Irish named baby I imagine :) )


----------



## aimee-lou

This is exactly why I NEVER tell people the names we have chosen at any point. When I was PG with my 1st we were discussing names and I mentioned the name Jacob, got a mixed reaction and instantly (even now) can't bear the name. :dohh: 

Personally I love it. We have considered it but it's too similar to our boys names we already have....Earl, Edward and Elodie may be a bit much lol. I don't think it's particularly unusual either. It's not made up, it's traditional, it's just uncommon that's all, which in my eyes can only be a good thing. :thumbup:

Love the middle names too. :wacko:


----------



## daneuse27

I used to know a girl named Elodie, she was French. :flower: I really like it personally. Its pretty and I dont believe its "too unusual." Our parents lived in a different naming generation to us, so take your mom's opinion as a grain of salt. It may very well suit your little girl.
I remember originally not liking the name my cousin picked for his daughter; (kept my mouth shut however) 7 years later, I cant picture her with any other name! Always go with your gut.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 6yr old daughter has an Elodie in her class. Its pretty x


----------



## onetwothreebp

I know 2 Elodie's. One is in her 40's and it's pronounced 'el-la-dee' and the other is in her early 20's and is pronounced 'ee-low-dee'


----------



## MariposaTam

I love it :D I've never met an Elodie but actually have met a Melodie before and I really liked it. I remember everyone always complimenting her on her name- she was in one of my college classes. I wouldn't let the similarities put you off the name :)


----------



## dizzy65

I like it.. very cute :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Beautiful name. :thumbup:


----------



## GoldieLocs

This is our choice for a girl..so of course I find it an amazing name.


----------



## SisterRose

I like Elodie!


----------



## Loui1001

I've only ever met one Elodie, it's a gorgeous name


----------



## Aurora_xox

I think it's a really pretty name. Don't let anyone else put you off it if its what you like.


----------



## lune_miel

I love French names, and this one is on my list, too. :thumbup:


----------



## MUMOF5

I love Elodie, have done since I met a little girl with the name. Its unusual and classy sounding :flower:


----------



## KateCardwell

I love it.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm so happy it's had great feedback :D I'm a lot more confident now about potentially choosing it x


----------



## 080509

People will never agree/like a chosen name unless they choose it their self! lol! I like it, i quite like unusual names, the ones we have chosen are quite unusual too x


----------



## Miss.T

I think it's very pretty! I don't think it's too out there, it reminds me of Melodie, just drop the "M!"


----------



## Buttercup84

I really like it and suggested it for DD but OH's ex is called Melody so it was definitely out for us!


----------

